# This why you want a Humminbird



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

One doesn't have to be Mr. Obvious, to realize, that was fake... HDS-10 with side scan, is the best, by far! Good Luck in Life!:ac550:


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Yeah. Not very good "acting".


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

For me, right now anyway, Lowrance for graphs, Johnson Controls for TM & chargers. JMHO


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

No! No! No!........ I'm telling you....Somerville is better than Kickapoo this time of year.



Sorry, cabin fever.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I doubt Humminbird, would authorize such a simpleton video, as that. I think their product is more worthy, than the video proclaims.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

I love my bird, makes catchn crappie easy!


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

*And the Oscar goes to.....*

Are you guys sure he was acting? Did he say "It fell 3 feet under water"? Or "It fell 3 inches under water"? I guess the only thing we can do is...laugh.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

I've always wondered why guys never share screen shots on this site? Scared?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Anothern!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

What is the right and left vertical look for?

if ya want to share a place/gps on the saltwater forum ya may have to leave town and change ur name.......

Me....................it's all good--lots of fish and water to go around.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes sir, please explain how the left and right screens work. Alson, Is that shadows under that structure?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Left side top on 3 frame shots are DI & left bottom is 2D, right side is SI!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Guess y'all are skeeerrrddd???


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Alson, Is that shadows under that structure?


Yes, sometimes the shadow shows more detail than the structure & fish itself!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Lowrance LSS-2*

OK here's couple.....I will always post screen shots when/where I whack em' ...nothing to hide........
need any electronics let me know......... D law


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Momma's Worry said:


> OK here's couple.....I will always post screen shots when/where I whack em' ...nothing to hide........
> need any electronics let me know......... D law


Dam nice! I ain't giving cords though! Am I scarred? Yeap!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice hauls guys!


----------

